# ANY VETS OUT THERE? - Bisolvon powder for respiratory disease in dogs



## applecart14 (27 April 2010)

Please can anyone help.  We have a ten year old beagle bitch who started with what we originally thought was kennel cough last Xmas.  However after a lot of researching and You Tube ing it she seemed to be 'reverse sneezing' which is a particular trait of some dogs, beagles included.

However since January this year she has got progressively worse, despite various antibiotic treatments and steroids from the vet.  She has also been give an endescopy which revealed that her left nostril was severely inflamed down to the bone, but there was no foreign object in the nose.  It cost us over £850.00 to have this revealed and we were told she has an 'allergy - cause unknown'.  However during February and March she has got progressively worse and despite going back to the vet and paying hugely inflated prices (vet has recently moved to a huge state of the art referal centre) we are no nearer to discovering what's wrong with her.  She has snot coming down one or both nostrils (white thick mucous).  She's been back to the vet today and the vet has recommended a course of Bisolvon powder as she thinks she has a possible brochial problem.  Next course of action will be a CT scan at a cost of £700.  Partner is besides himself, his savings are slowly running out and he is debating how much further he can afford to go with treating her.

Does anyone know if Bisolvon powder is the way to go with this problem?  I know it sounds cruel but when she is doing this 'choking thing' if we shout at her she is able to control it and stop.  Therefore it would seem to be a voluntary thing and not involuntary like a coughing spasm or a hicupping session.

Incidentally the dog, despite regular worming/anal gland squeezing used to scoot round 365 degrees on her bum five or six circles when excited and the vet said that was phychological and to grab our attention.  Could this be an attention grabbing thing?


----------



## CAYLA (27 April 2010)

Im not a vet and you are def better off speaking to one of the vet if the are around, Im not sure if it would help this specific problem, but I can say it's very good for it's intented purpose, I boarded a siamese cat which had severe respiratory problems and suffered breathing issues aswell as stuffy nose (im sure he also had an allergy) and the bisolvon would have him breathing easy almost immediately, I also remember he did reverse sneeze poss to get the congestion up.
I also boarded a bichon with exact same issues only heart problems to boot and he also did well with the bisolvon at times when she was struggling for breath.

Sorry you are having such issues, as to your question re spinning around, certain breed types, esp those that are more high energy do common display these types of physical movement as either a sourse of attention seeking or a learned response to certain stimuli, I would agree with the vet, esp if she does it when excited, or do u mean she is doing something else and u wonder if she is doing it for the same reason?


----------



## applecart14 (27 April 2010)

Thanks for your reply which I shall pass on to my partner.  The spinning on her bum is completely unrelated to the coughing/reverse sneezing problem but I wondered if she can do it in response to particular situations as a learned response, then I wondered if she could do this particular coughing thing also as a learned response i.e anticipation of food, play, walk etc.


----------



## Ac1 (21 January 2014)

Hello.

I found your thread via Google when searching for Bisolvon reviews and am hoping you can help me.

I know you posted this issue with your poor dog a few years ago, but I am now going through the same thing with my 11 year old Yorkie.

He has had severe 'reverse sneezing' for a good 9 months now, and the vets have put him through hell and back, antibiotics incase it's Kennel Cough, taking out most of his teeth incase it's mouth disease, putting a camera down his throat only to find nothing. 

He has just finished a 2 week long dose of steroids, antibiotics and Bisolvon of which he was 1000% times better on. But withinh 24 hours of finishing his course, he is back to
Sneezing thick white mucus, coughing, hacking and gasping for air.

The vet said previously that if it didn't clear up with this course of drugs, he will need chest and nose X-rays to see if there is a growth.

I've put him through so much already trying to figure it out, he is absolutely petrified if the vets and I can't bare to take him back to go under general once again.

I'm just wondering if you can shed any light on what happened to your dog after posting your original thread? Any kind of information you found out would be great.

Many thanks.


----------



## paulineh (21 January 2014)

Look at the Turmeric Users Group on FB there are some interesting results with all kinds of problems.


----------



## Mellis (22 January 2014)

Just what I was going to suggest Paulineh! Well worth joining. I use it for dog and us now!  Turmeric great ))


----------



## Booboos (22 January 2014)

I had a dog with the same problems. Various exams (Endoscopy, CT, etc) excluded a tumour, a foreign object and similar problems so it was concluded he was allergic. I managed him for many years with nasal steroids (do not have the same side-effects as oral steroids) and Bisolvon when things got really bad and I needed the nasal passages to open up enough for the inhaler to work.


----------



## Supertrooper (22 January 2014)

Have they checked for aspergillosis?


----------

